# My worst Uber vomit cleaning (gross) with video



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

$150 isn't enough for this, I'll be getting quotes for it running under the seat and a professional cleaning!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber would NOT compromise on the $150 max after several attempts today (Sunday). I'll be at the dealership in the morning getting a quote and then a professional car wash with detail shop for quotes on the correct repair and cleaning cost.

Hopefully this isn't the end of me Uber'ing, but I'm not going to continue "partnering" with a company that won't protect our property from damage like this.

Not only is biohazard cleaning expensive, the stench is under the seat. I could put the effort into this myself, but my back is injured and I can't spend hours trying to shampoo the underside of the foam seat insert. It really needs to be replaced to be done properly.

If I continue Uber'ing, I'll probably invest in some marine vinyl to cover up whats still vulnerable in the back. Still a bit of carpet showing between the seat and floor mat, and cover under the back seat. IF my emails to Uber don't get me deactivated


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh man! 
This is insanity! 
Never before in any kind of transportation business, has it become the norm to puke in a hired car ...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's response admitting $150 isn't enough, but too bad for driver

_"FARE ADJUSTMENT: REQUEST A CLEANING FEE

Thank you for following up.

We understand your point and *the amount that we have provided might not compensate for your entire cleaning fee expense*, however our cleaning fee structure is based on our most up to date local averages for professional cleaning service. We cannot provide additional reimbursement.

We appreciate you taking the time to share feedback. Please let us know if you have questions.

Sent by Kristine on Sunday, October 2, 2016 at 11:03:32 PM"_


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> Oh man!
> This is insanity!
> Never before in any kind of transportation business, has it become the norm to puke in a hired car ...


Not to mention drivers are now getting killed on the freeway trying to help and because of these puking idiots
https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-driver-killed-while-helping-sick-passenger.107917/


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber's response admitting $150 isn't enough, but too bad for driver
> 
> _"FARE ADJUSTMENT: REQUEST A CLEANING FEE
> 
> ...


Tell Kristine to escalate and don't take No for an answer... Provide a receipt and they will provide you with the amount paid at face value.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Only in this job is the vomit forum acceptable. Sorry for your luck man. Unfortunately it will happen to everybody if you do this long enough. I didn't get my first until about 2000 trips in and on a Sunday afternoon on the way to the airport at that. $150 is never enough for this type of cleanup.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> Tell Kristine to escalate and don't take No for an answer... Provide a receipt and they will provide you with the amount paid at face value.


Yeah, got to wait until Monday morning when the dealership and detail shop are open to get the documentation. Car is stuck over the weekend building aromatic character


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

geauxfish said:


> Only in this job is the vomit forum acceptable. Sorry for your luck man. Unfortunately it will happen to everybody if you do this long enough. I didn't get my first until about 2000 trips in and on a Sunday afternoon on the way to the airport at that. $150 is never enough for this type of cleanup.


I've had maybe a dozen. Typically they keep it in the bag I provide, only twice have they vomited on themselves in silence like a dog. First time it went straight down his shirt and to the seat only. This PAX hole leaned over and got it to run down the side of the seat and under.

This is my preferred outcome


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

The pet odor eliminator carpet cleaner worked best for me cleaning it and ozium works best to get the smell out. Good luck, I hope your not out of service for too long.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

geauxfish said:


> The pet odor eliminator carpet cleaner worked best for me cleaning it and ozium works best to get the smell out. Good luck, I hope your not out of service for too long.


I know, I use this Rocco & Roxie. It has 3,900 reviews on Amazon aveage is 4.5, highest rated enzyme stain & odor eliminator available.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> Oh man!
> This is insanity!
> Never before in any kind of transportation business, has it become the norm to puke in a hired car ...


I want this post to climb the Google search engines, I want everyone that searches about Uber driving, or puking in an Uber to find what their brand is really about. This is the reality of who we're dealing with. Uber wants simple propaganda of how easy their ride service is.
*Reality is they charge riders millions of dollars for cleaning fee's because they won't provide insurance for it, and then don't pay drivers for damage caused to their personal vehicles.*
Most passengers aren't trying to intentionally damage a vehicle, and most drivers aren't trained in cleaning biohazard waste. Yet Uber doesn't provide assistance to either party because their only interested in maximizing profit's over safety and customer service


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> Oh man!
> This is insanity!
> Never before in any kind of transportation business, has it become the norm to puke in a hired car ...


A reason I don't drive past a certain hour.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've had maybe a dozen. Typically they keep it in the bag I provide, only twice have they vomited on themselves in silence like a dog. First time it went straight down his shirt and to the seat only. This PAX hole leaned over and got it to run down the side of the seat and under.
> 
> This is my preferred outcome
> View attachment 66308


I'm sorry this happened to you but I'm more sorry that you just had me laughing out loud in real life. Reading you describing a guy puking in silence like a dog just made me chuckle.  Good luck.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Do what you can for the smell. If nothing else works....find a car dealership or detail shop that has an ozone machine. That thing seems to get every odor completely out.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Jesus Christ, I feel sick just looking at that. Never had a vomit, and with the crowd I drive I have no idea why not.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks like some Indian food I ate Friday night.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Jesus Christ, I feel sick just looking at that. Never had a vomit, and with the crowd I drive I have no idea why not.


Sorry for making you ill, but people should know about stuff like this if they Google cleaning Uber puke.

Passengers should know their booking fee insurance won't cover this. Uber will take it out of their credit card, I don't think the booking fee or insurance actually covers any damage accidentally caused.
Driver's should know Uber won't pay for excessive damage to vehicles. The excessive percentage Uber takes from drivers doesn't offer any protection for us.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I could smell that stuff from here...smells almost like my cologne Sex Panther.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tucstwo said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you but I'm more sorry that you just had me laughing out loud in real life. Reading you describing a guy puking in silence like a dog just made me chuckle.  Good luck.


It's okay to laugh at them, they just sit there and let the puke flow over their body. No attempt to ask for help, and his jerk friend watched him do it and never warned me, asked to help his friend, or tell me there is a mess in the back seat. Both ran away like dogs, waiting for me to notice the smell


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I could smell that stuff from here...smells almost like my cologne Sex Panther.


Coincidentally I get this retaliation rating complaint the same day I drove these idiot's and complained to Uber, this is only the 2nd complaint I've EVER received. Not sure if the PAX did this or Uber added it because I keep complaining about paying for the damage?








I'm not changing anything, Uber needs to change THEIR *best practices*!


Red Leader said:


> Do what you can for the smell. If nothing else works....find a car dealership or detail shop that has an ozone machine. That thing seems to get every odor completely out.


3 hours the dealership and detail shop open, I'm there! Uber's getting the bills, they're my "partner" that assigned me this passenger


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber would NOT compromise on the $150 max after several attempts today (Sunday). I'll be at the dealership in the morning getting a quote and then a professional car wash with detail shop for quotes on the correct repair and cleaning cost.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't the end of me Uber'ing, but I'm not going to continue "partnering" with a company that won't protect our property from damage like this.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think I have you beat but unable to load pictures from camera. Cost me $265 to get it cleaned. Just the area he vomited in.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> Tell Kristine to escalate and don't take No for an answer... Provide a receipt and they will provide you with the amount paid at face value.


They will not go over $250. It took me a month.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Scruffy one said:


> They will not go over $250. It took me a month.


So they did give you an extra $100?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Had to deal with this a few times. The trick that works for me is to professionally tell uber to keep their money you'll seek retitution directly from the passenger. They don't like the idea of us serving a pax with a court order and ante up the money.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Coincidentally I get this retaliation rating complaint the same day I drove these idiot's and complained to Uber, this is only the 2nd complaint I've EVER received. Not sure if the PAX did this or Uber added it because I keep complaining about paying for the damage?
> View attachment 66388
> 
> I'm not changing anything, Uber needs to change THEIR *best practices*!
> ...


For odors, several yrs ago, when I was still driving semi, I was at a Petrol and bought an odor eliminator product. It is in a breathable, non leaking bag. Put it under the seat & was amazed at how well it worked and, many years later, STILL works. My understanding is it has lava rock in the bag. Never opened it to find out. Told the owner of the detail shop about it. He said he was going to recommend one of them and a can of Ozium.


Fireguy50 said:


> So they did give you an extra $100?


It was supposed to be in this week's pay. Thus far, it is not. Keep on them. Stay polite but don't back down.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> Had to deal with this a few times. The trick that works for me is to professionally tell uber to keep their money you'll seek retitution directly from the passenger. They don't like the idea of us serving a pax with a court order and ante up the money.


Lol, I requested the pax name so I could take them to small claims court. I have screen shots for non believers.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Scruffy one said:


> Lol, I requested the pax name so I could take them to small claims court. I have screen shots for non believers.


Don't know how to load them to this page but, I have them.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> So they did give you an extra $100?


It was supposed to be in this week's pay but, as of statement info, it's not there, yet. I have been making them this morning. Keep on them. After a couple jerk replies, start requesting a supervisor.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's my process for damage to my vehicle:

1. Vehicle is detailed by cobblestone every day before I begin to uber. I pay $30 a month flat rate for this. Guarantees vehicle is always spotless.

2. I have 3 cameras in the vehicle. 2 cameras are positioned to cover the pax and myself. This is for liability reasons.

3. I have bags in the vehicle behind each of the front seats. Drunken pax can rarely locate them.

4. If pax damages vehicle with vomit, blood, urine or mucus (I've had them plant huge sneeze hockey's all over the back of the vehicle) I have the action on film.

5. Upon arrival of their destination I make them pose for a pic taken with my iPhone in their mess.

6. I do a screen shot with their name and address on the screen before I complete the trip.

7. Take pics and upload it all to uber. Uber loves my screenshots of puking passengers taken from the video. It adds a certain amount of unnecessary drama to the entire incident.

8. Uber asks me what the bill is. I take vehicle the next day to cobblestone and get an estimate for $250 and upload the estimate to the request for cleaning
fee.

9. Uber robot rep and I begin to argue the amount until I threaten to sue the pax and politely remind uber I have the info necessary.

10. Uber pays me the fee.

It normally takes 2-3 days to get uber to agree, in the meantime I put the fee on the credit card and pay it off when uber pays me.

***side note: I do bill the cleaning fee if they get sick in my bag also, I have to pay for those bags.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just go to a coin car wash. Lightly spray on the soap setting. Cruise up to the vacuum and repeat if needed. Then go to the detail shop and have them do a detail. 

Also, your car is filthy and spend the full $150 on a detail. Them floors look like they have never been cleaned.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> Here's my process for damage to my vehicle:
> 
> 1. Vehicle is detailed by cobblestone every day before I begin to uber. I pay $30 a month flat rate for this. Guarantees vehicle is always spotless.
> 
> ...


That is a great list! I wish the carwashes around here would work a deal like that. How do you 'make them pose' for the picture? I have a rearview mirror with two cameras on it plus audio. I let people know it's there, just for liability sake. Don't you appreciate the " Thank you for reaching out" line?


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> So they did give you an extra $100?


They just got back to me and said it will be added 10/04/16, Tuesday.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

I hop out quickly when we stop, open the door and respectfully advise them:

"You understand I'm required to take your photo due to this incident, right". 

They assume it's an uber requirement and smile for the camera. Drunks have no common sense so they go with the program.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> I hop out quickly when we stop, open the door and respectfully advise them:
> 
> "You understand I'm required to take your photo due to this incident, right".
> 
> They assume it's an uber requirement and smile for the camera. Drunks have no common sense so they go with the program.


Good job. I am unable to move that fast, due to bad legs but, the video at least captures them. How do you upload pics to this site? Indicates they have to be from a URL.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've had maybe a dozen. Typically they keep it in the bag I provide, only twice have they vomited on themselves in silence like a dog. First time it went straight down his shirt and to the seat only. This PAX hole leaned over and got it to run down the side of the seat and under.
> 
> This is my preferred outcome


I got these in my back seat ready to go... So far I haven't had a change to use them. When they are really drunk, just ask 'Is everyone ok tonight , no one feeling sick." But people can be fine one minute and puking the next. Sorry this happen to you man.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber would NOT compromise on the $150 max after several attempts today (Sunday). I'll be at the dealership in the morning getting a quote and then a professional car wash with detail shop for quotes on the correct repair and cleaning cost.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't the end of me Uber'ing, but I'm not going to continue "partnering" with a company that won't protect our property from damage like this.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry this happened to you. I had a passenger leave vomit stain on my leather seat BMW 535 and lyft only reimbursed me $50.00. I wanted the entire rear passenger area sanitized by the dealer. I saw her hands full of vomit touching the interior. Anyway I quit!!!!

What's bothersome is $50 does not cover my time dropping off & 0picking up my car from dealer.

I'm taking lyft to small claims.  I'll show them the receipts.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's the video, he never asked for assistance, and his friend watched and pretended it never happened.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Scruffy one said:


> Lol, I requested the pax name so I could take them to small claims court. I have screen shots for non believers.


This is a course of action I strongly encourage. Sue some passengers and word will get out.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I bet Uber charges the rider $250 and pockets $100. They are so corrupt and fraudulent. A rider told me it's $250.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

That's awful.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> I bet Uber charges the rider $250 and pockets $100. They are so corrupt and fraudulent. A rider told me it's $250.


Not surprised, but unacceptable. A company this large could easily get a separate insurance policy to cover these type of incident. It would make the passengers happier not to see large bills, and drivers happy to get these cleaned/repaired properly.
Vomit must happen 1000x more often than a vehicle accident they claim to be insured for, but take every opportunity to deny coverage.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> That's awful.


Cowards!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Not surprised, but unacceptable. A company this large could easily get a separate insurance policy to cover these type of incident. It would make the passengers happier not to see large bills, and drivers happy to get these cleaned/repaired properly.
> Vomit must happen 1000x more often than a vehicle accident they claim to be insured for, but take every opportunity to deny coverage.


No, unlikely a company that size would have insurance for car cleaning. It wouldn't even be worth it for us to have insurance for vomit. More of an issue for them is if a passenger vomits or passes wastes in a car, they find out about it, they don't make you clean and another passenger gets exposed to something. Then they're getting sued, we're not worth suing. By paying you the cleaning fee they have proof they told you to clean before you go back online.

I'm actually surprised Uber uses James River and doesn't self-insure. Maybe it's because insurance is legally required and it's more efficient to have a company already familiar with the state by state details doing the paperwork.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

When ANY type of body fluid goes into my car I say "this creates a biohazard condition and knocks me out of service for the night that will be $250 extra on top of fare".....if they refuse police are contacted and they pay or get arrested....for theft by deceit and damage to personal property and creating a biohazard....most pay. After 12 years only happen 3 times and 2 paid 1 got arrested for refusal....went to court just to see what would happen......2 years behind bars...and he got out that early after he paid me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> $150 isn't enough for this, I'll be getting quotes for it running under the seat and a professional cleaning!
> View attachment 66288
> 
> 
> ...


Throw a bunch of ants in there and vaccum them up.
Job done in an hour or so at no cost.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I know, I use this Rocco & Roxie. It has 3,900 reviews on Amazon aveage is 4.5, highest rated enzyme stain & odor eliminator available.
> View attachment 66326


Ozium.
Soak underneath the seat in ozium.
Let air dry in sun with Windows open.
If you took seat out,go to quarter car was and put high pressure hose on it,then vaccum water up. Dry in sun.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> I bet Uber charges the rider $250 and pockets $100. They are so corrupt and fraudulent. A rider told me it's $250.


They do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Cowards!


Would you pay $50.00 a month puker insurance ?
But it would be H.M.O. STYLE,only authorized puke cleaning services allowed . . . .


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello and so sorry to hear you go through that . It's anyone's worst nightmare. But for the smell use this

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Meguiar-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=51575299&wl13=&veh=sem they come in different scent. It's not like the other one that make you nauseous and sick. 
Follow the instructions stictlly and after you're done leave your windows open like a tiny bit. Also put a little bit of vinegar in a cup and let it sit for couple of hours. It will smell bitter but will neutralize the smell. Also put some charcoal or ground coffee when you're not driving. The smell will go away but the stain is hard to get away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

unPat said:


> Hello and so sorry to hear you go through that . It's anyone's worst nightmare. But for the smell use this
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Meguiar-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=51575299&wl13=&veh=sem they come in different scent. It's not like the other one that make you nauseous and sick.
> Follow the instructions stictlly and after you're done leave your windows open like a tiny bit. Also put a little bit of vinegar in a cup and let it sit for couple of hours. It will smell bitter but will neutralize the smell. Also put some charcoal or ground coffee when you're not driving. The smell will go away but the stain is hard to get away.


AWESOME it is about a dollar for a 10 oz pump spray bottle at dollar general & Wal Mart.it works. I carry carpet & upholstery shampoo for field clean up followed by vaccum. I need to get 12v- 120 v power inverter to use hair dryer in car. For now I have to put heat on blast,step out of the car for 30 minutes to dry & get back to work.
A hair dryer could knock out an area in 10 minutes.
They only puke during the highest surge ! AWESOME is $3.00 for 1/2 gallon refill. Makes upholstery like new. Removes grease,smoke,you name it.( I was about to reupholster untill I found this,got out old dried stains that laughed at upholstery shampoo !)( it's cheaper than bottled water and it works !)


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Here's the video, he never asked for assistance, and his friend watched and pretended it never happened.


I highly recommend that you remove this video. As it is okay to record videos in most states, but posting them publicly is a huge liability.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Was notified by Uber csr this morning, they decided to NOT pay the$180 they owe me. Told me to go to closest office (125 miles, one way) to handle it on a local level. Not happy.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I highly recommend that you remove this video. As it is okay to record videos in most states, but posting them publicly is a huge liability.


In Michigan we're single consent, AND I'm allowed to have security cameras on/in my personal property. AND it was ruled you can't eavesdrop on yourself, so it's still legal. So I'm 100% legal without notification to the PAX!
Michigan Law
Supreme Court ruling on that Law


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Scruffy one said:


> Was notified by Uber csr this morning, they decided to NOT pay the$180 they owe me. Told me to go to closest office (125 miles, one way) to handle it on a local level. Not happy.


Sorry, I'm probably stuck writing this off my taxes. Hopefully it's beneficial April 15th


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> In Michigan we're single consent, AND I'm allowed to have security cameras on/in my personal property. AND it was ruled you can't eavesdrop on yourself, so it's still legal. So I'm 100% legal without notification to the PAX!
> Michigan Law
> Supreme Court ruling on that Law


In Texas, we are single party consent state as well, however, posting publicly or on social meda, I would not do. The issue on not recording, the issue is you are opening yourself up to being sued by making the video public without consent.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> In Texas, we are single party consent state as well, however, posting publicly or on social meda, I would not do. The issue on not recording, the issue is you are opening yourself up to being sued by making the video public without consent.


I gave consent for my property, done.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I gave consent for my property, done.


That is the record not publicly release. Done!


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> $150 isn't enough for this, I'll be getting quotes for it running under the seat and a professional cleaning!
> View attachment 66288
> 
> 
> ...


Just put hungry 2 dogs in your car about 30 minutes! Free best cleaners


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Puntagor said:


> Just put hungry 2 dogs in your car about 30 minutes! Free best cleaners


Glad I wasn't drinking anything. After reading through the whole thread and the seriousness of it, that made me laugh!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Puntagor said:


> Just put hungry 2 dogs in your car about 30 minutes! Free best cleaners


Funny but there's important wiring down there! I don't need animals eating my electric wiring to the back of the car. Fuel pumps and lights in the back might stop working.

I'm really hoping I come out ahead in April on my taxes to make up for this. I don't see many options going against a multi billion dollar company


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Funny but there's important wiring down there! I don't need animals eating my electric wiring to the back of the car. Fuel pumps and lights in the back might stop working.
> 
> I'm really hoping I come out ahead in April on my taxes to make up for this. I don't see many options going against a multi billion dollar company


Where did you see dogs are eating wiring? may be uber's self eating dogs like this ha ha http://qz.com/798092/a-self-driving-uber-car-went-the-wrong-way-on-a-one-way-street-in-pittsburgh/


----------



## UberedRI (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks like they ate some eggs


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Puntagor said:


> Just put hungry 2 dogs in your car about 30 minutes! Free best cleaners


The dogs will be licking their own ass an hour later 
just to get the taste out of their mouth. Bow-wow !


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> The dogs will be licking their own ass an hour later
> just to get the taste out of their mouth. Bow-wow !


Yes, I cleaned it that night in their apartment complex, dumped all my biohazard trash in their dumpster.
Then the next afternoon, it smelled worse, so I had the rear seat removed. And they found more... Aged curdled vomit


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes,ci cleaned it that night in their apartment complex, dumped all my biohazard trash in their dumpster.
> Then the next afternoon, it smelled worse, so I had the rear seat removed. And they found more... Aged curdled vomit


Short of collision damage to the vehicle, this has to be the next most aggravating thing
one would have to deal with while driving for hire. Sorry this happened to you 
Puke is not cool. I do not want any, not even if it's mine.

If it turns out you can't get the stink out of the car, maybe consider delivering packages ??
You've already tried parcel delivery though, right ? think I remember reading something...


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> $150 isn't enough for this, I'll be getting quotes for it running under the seat and a professional cleaning!
> View attachment 66288
> 
> 
> ...


Uber calls that normal wear and tear
You can only uber for so long until your car
Is beat up, just have to monitor your situations


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Short of collision damage to the vehicle, this has to be the next most aggravating thing
> one would have to deal with while driving for hire. Sorry this happened to you
> Puke is not cool. I do not want any, not even if it's mine.
> 
> ...


No, Amazon wearhouse is too far away, not available yet.

It's okay now, no sun baked vomit, but wasn't cheap. Unfortunately from others members frustration my best option is to write this off my taxes, rather than arguing with Uber everyday for months just to get angry and no coverage. I'm not Uber'ing again until I add outdoor marine vinyl anywhere fluids could soak in, then everything will flow down into my WeatherTech floor mats. Just have to layer it correctly like roofing shingles. 
Another out of pocket business expenses 
If April 15th doesn't work in my favor I'm quiting Uber, this is ridiculous! 
http://www.joann.com/marine-vinyl--gray/7165293.html#q=Marine+Vinyl&start=8


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubertimes said:


> Uber calls that normal wear and tear
> You can only uber for so long until your car
> Is beat up, just have to monitor your situations


Months ago I filled a smaller spilled take out food cleaning fee, and got rejected with the...
*"...expected normal wear & tear..."*
excuse from Uber, they really don't care! I don't understand why newbs drive nice cars with loans or a lease. Uber is going to destroy their vehicle and their innocent attitude about society, it's really quite sad. Sure people are going to claim they don't drive nights, or have the perfect time and area, but let's be honest. Alcohol has no timeframe, attitude has no location, incidents can happen anywhere anytime!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> No, Amazon wearhouse is too far away, not available yet.


Eventually, with any luck there will be one opening near you.



Fireguy50 said:


> It's okay now, no sun baked vomit, but wasn't cheap.
> Unfortunately from others members frustration my best option is to write this off my taxes,
> rather than arguing with Uber everyday for months just to get angry and no coverage.


See, I think so too. Arguing with uber and vexing would cost even more than the cleanup in the end.
Perhaps the most healthy thing to do ( i dunno, i'm just thinking aloud) would be to write it off,
both fiscally and mentally, revisit the story come tax time, put it behind for now - keep all documentation.
..and then, go forth and make money.

I'm in the middle of a similar exercise myself. I'm trying to abstain from telling the blatant, honest truth
about working for and with Amazon and do this for a period of one full week. The purpose of this is act is
to see if letting it roll like that has a positive effect. Not that saying it's going to rain will make it rain or not.
Just keeping it positive, for the sake of it. I've already found this to be quite challenging, but I'm trying.

I think you've got the right idea. If you think it feels right for you, then it probably is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber's response admitting $150 isn't enough, but too bad for driver
> 
> _"FARE ADJUSTMENT: REQUEST A CLEANING FEE
> 
> ...


Did they apologize also for NOT PAYING ENOUGH TO DRIVE ???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Puntagor said:


> Just put hungry 2 dogs in your car about 30 minutes! Free best cleaners


Then they will lick you in the face . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, I cleaned it that night in their apartment complex, dumped all my biohazard trash in their dumpster.
> Then the next afternoon, it smelled worse, so I had the rear seat removed. And they found more... Aged curdled vomit





Ubertimes said:


> Uber calls that normal wear and tear
> You can only uber for so long until your car
> Is beat up, just have to monitor your situations


This is why Uber suspends drivers with 4_000 trips and 4.89 ratings out of the blue. Uber wants a fresh car.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber wants a fresh car.


I would like a fresh car too !

Actually, a fresh '17 Highlander would do nicely.

Trash the f*cc out of it driving uber. 32K msrp.
Who wouldn't jump at the chance to do this ?
Is there a line I need to stand in, or just take a number ?

(..now serving number 56...)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I would like a fresh car too !
> 
> Actually, a fresh '17 Highlander would do nicely.
> 
> ...


If Uber only paid us fairly !
I could have a fresh car also.
My car is 2 years old. It is horrible what Ubering has done to it !
Will have to refurbish entire interior ! How many people speak of " REMODELING" their cars ?
New carpet is cheap( J.C. Whitney) leather seat covers $400.00. All will go to tax man as expenses.
Plastic pan under engine has a hole and hangs down from pot hole damage. 2 years old ! My business plan was to swap out cars every 4 years. If I drive 6 days a week most of the year I could put 50_000 miles a year on a car. I refuse to operate ANYTHING in excess of 200,000 miles for Uber. I will not find myself broken down on way to airport with passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> No, Amazon wearhouse is too far away, not available yet.
> 
> It's okay now, no sun baked vomit, but wasn't cheap. Unfortunately from others members frustration my best option is to write this off my taxes, rather than arguing with Uber everyday for months just to get angry and no coverage. I'm not Uber'ing again until I add outdoor marine vinyl anywhere fluids could soak in, then everything will flow down into my WeatherTech floor mats. Just have to layer it correctly like roofing shingles.
> Another out of pocket business expenses
> ...


I have heard that 1/2 thick sliced apples will even get rid of the smell of a corpse in a car.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If I drive 6 days a week most of the year I could put 50_000 miles a year on a car.


50K without even trying. Met a driver from from Houston with almost new corolla.
Told me between uber and lyft and other gigs he did nearly 80K miles in 14 months, 
but he lived in the boonies too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> 50K without even trying. Met a driver from from Houston with almost new corolla.
> Told me between uber and lyft and other gigs he did nearly 80K miles in 14 months,
> but he lived in the boonies too.


I do 100 mile round trip commute to and from my city daily. Did over 400 miles Saturday.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've done 4,660 miles this year part time! I feel like that's more than I planned on doing, this rabbit hole just sucks you in trying to make a profit  At least I got October's mortgage payment made before this temporary hiatus. Hopefully I figure out this back seat vinyl protection idea. Not doing this again!


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Throw a bunch of ants in there and vaccum them up.
> Job done in an hour or so at no cost.


Will dead ants work? I'm had many an ant farm that ended up as dead ants.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

The strange thing is I ordered oatmeal at a restaurant after reading this thread.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> It's okay to laugh at them, they just sit there and let the puke flow over their body. No attempt to ask for help, and his jerk friend watched him do it and never warned me, asked to help his friend, or tell me there is a mess in the back seat. Both ran away like dogs, waiting for me to notice the smell


that's insane..


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> $150 isn't enough for this, I'll be getting quotes for it running under the seat and a professional cleaning!
> View attachment 66288
> 
> 
> ...


Omg,I think I'm going to throw up after seeing this exact reason I stop doing bar rush.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

I learned the even harder away, when I first started and someone threw up all over my vehicle, I cleaned the mess up immediately and let Uber know. BUT BECAUSE I DIDN'T HAVE PHOTOS, THEY DIDN'T REIMBURSE ME. The rider told me to have Uber contact them and they would gladly pay, but UBER REFUSED TO CONTACT THE RIDER.


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Good times lol


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe I'm the odd one here... but I think $150 should be more than enough to clean that mess up. Heck that's enough to go out and buy a decent carpet shampooer that you could use for all future vomit projects.
It might not be enough to have a "professional" do the cleaning, but I do all my own car washes and cleanings and vehicle maintenance, and would estimate that I could have that thing cleaned up in an hour, or likely less... probably use a few rags, which I could re-wash, and a few bucks worth of cleaning products... unless I had to whip out the portable carpet shampooer, which I already own, in which case, add a few bucks. It's gross, but not like you have to burn your car to the ground for it.

Years ago, I threw up in a friends car. Yup, drinking, LOL. I obviously felt bad, and I went over the next day and I spent a good hour or two... even without a good carpet shampooer... detailing the inside of his car, and you could never tell that it had even happened. At that rate, I'd be making about $75/hour to clean up vomit even if it took 2 hours. Totally worth it .

Learn to get your hands dirty, you'll be amazed how much money you can save over a lifetime just doing your own details, oil changes, tire rotations, and brake jobs, all of which are pretty easy jobs.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> It's okay to laugh at them, they just sit there and let the puke flow over their body. No attempt to ask for help, and his jerk friend watched him do it and never warned me, asked to help his friend, or tell me there is a mess in the back seat. Both ran away like dogs, waiting for me to notice the smell


I feel your pain. In future, I would advise that if a pax looks like he's wasted, don't drive on the highway. And carefully monitor the pax as well. I'll tell a pax if they look wasted to put their head out the window and vomit if the can't hold it till I pull over. Much easier to power-wash the outside of the door than shampoo upholstery. Don't be concerned about pissing them off by saying this. Your upholstery is worth more than any stupid rating. If you see pax staggering to your car or worse, being carried to your car by their friends, lock your doors and drive off then cancel. That is what happens when Uber is unwilling to pay properly..


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> I bet Uber charges the rider $250 and pockets $100. They are so corrupt and fraudulent. A rider told me it's $250.


Just had a uber rider say he would be charged $250 for a chick who puked in uber car night before my ride. He was wasted and I asked him if he was going to puke before picking him up. I've avoided countless pukers by cancelling upon arrival.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

mattadams said:


> Maybe I'm the odd one here... but I think $150 should be more than enough to clean that mess up. Heck that's enough to go out and buy a decent carpet shampooer that you could use for all future vomit projects.
> It might not be enough to have a "professional" do the cleaning, but I do all my own car washes and cleanings and vehicle maintenance, and would estimate that I could have that thing cleaned up in an hour, or likely less... probably use a few rags, which I could re-wash, and a few bucks worth of cleaning products... unless I had to whip out the portable carpet shampooer, which I already own, in which case, add a few bucks. It's gross, but not like you have to burn your car to the ground for it.
> 
> Years ago, I threw up in a friends car. Yup, drinking, LOL. I obviously felt bad, and I went over the next day and I spent a good hour or two... even without a good carpet shampooer... detailing the inside of his car, and you could never tell that it had even happened. At that rate, I'd be making about $75/hour to clean up vomit even if it took 2 hours. Totally worth it .
> ...


You know I started to post a reply suggesting small claims court....
But now that I think about it I had my entire car deep shampooed and detailed for $165.... and the guy did a fantastic job making a car that smelled like rotten pizza smell like brand new.

If he put three quarters as much time into one specific part of the car I would think he could get all of that puke / smell out too.


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> $150 isn't enough for this, I'll be getting quotes for it running under the seat and a professional cleaning!
> View attachment 66288
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that is just nasty!!!! Sorry for ya


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber's response admitting $150 isn't enough, but too bad for driver
> 
> _"FARE ADJUSTMENT: REQUEST A CLEANING FEE
> 
> ...


I have to say I'm getting tired of responses regarding problems with us drivers. I am having run around with them right now and it's really making me wonder
of its worth it


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Sorry for making you ill, but people should know about stuff like this if they Google cleaning Uber puke.
> 
> Passengers should know their booking fee insurance won't cover this. Uber will take it out of their credit card, I don't think the booking fee or insurance actually covers any damage accidentally caused.
> Driver's should know Uber won't pay for excessive damage to vehicles. The excessive percentage Uber takes from drivers doesn't offer any protection for us.


So why exactly are they talking a significant portion of why we make as drivers? It's as bad as what my agencies take for my legal career? It's absolutely crazy when doing nothing for me. Uber same, they don't pay for my gas to get to rider, they don't maintain my car, they really argue with you when you are trying to tell them they won't.....I mean can someone tell me? I'm going to just start my own driving business...lol


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

This thread is epic. Now with video footage! 

I had a puker a while back. She was celebrating her 21st birthday, of course. She was actually a champ, and her girlfriend coached her perfectly. She says to her, "Just swallow it, just swallow it..." 

I was able to get over to a grassy knoll and she made it. I was so proud of her.


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> This thread is epic. Now with video footage!
> 
> I had a puker a while back. She was celebrating her 21st birthday, of course. She was actually a champ, and her girlfriend coached her perfectly. She says to her, "Just swallow it, just swallow it..."
> 
> I was able to get over to a grassy knoll and she made it. I was so proud of her.


Lol and your should be dude she swallowed it so she didn't ruin it. Hehe. I'm just waiting for that to happen to me as a new driver that is if o stay with Uber


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

*Puked in an Uber
*
Sounds like a great title for a punk song.


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *Puked in an Uber
> *
> Sounds like a great title for a punk song.


Loving it!!


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Well i you if anyone does that in my baby they will be at the carwash following there mess up. Mrs. Car won't have that going on LMAO


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Pinkubergirl said:


> Well if anyone does that in my baby they will be at the carwash cleaning up their mess. Mrs. Car
> won't have that going on LMAO


Dumb auto correct


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Pinkubergirl said:


> Loving it!!


"Yeah well I"
dunt, da da dunt, da da dunt
"puuuukeed in an uuuubeeer"!


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> "Yeah well I"
> dunt, da da dunt, da da dunt
> "puuuukeed in an uuuubeeer"!


Ahhh your a poet even if ya didn't know it HEHEHE


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok enough puke talk gonna find something else to talk about. See my next entry in a sec


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> If Uber only paid us fairly !
> I could have a fresh car also.
> My car is 2 years old. It is horrible what Ubering has done to it !
> Will have to refurbish entire interior ! How many people speak of " REMODELING" their cars ?
> ...


LOL
"UBER"
"business plan"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I do 100 mile round trip commute to and from my city daily. Did over 400 miles Saturday.


Commuting is different.


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> LOL
> "UBER"
> "business plan"


What is going on in your car besides the obvious? Sounds like alot of people not respecting your car. I don't want my brand new baby to get ruinef YIKES. 2 weeks in and I'm a little scared I must say lol


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've done 4,660 miles this year part time! I feel like that's more than I planned on doing, this rabbit hole just sucks you in trying to make a profit  At least I got October's mortgage payment made before this temporary hiatus. Hopefully I figure out this back seat vinyl protection idea. Not doing this again!


I'm very curious what you come up with. I wrapped my entire bench seat in HDX 6 mil plastic under seat covers after multiple incidents. It's somewhat diaper-ey sounding but acceptable to pax, they laugh knowingly.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-10-ft-x-25-ft-Clear-6-mil-Plastic-Sheeting-RSHD610-25C/204711657


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I had one the other night.















Beer puke and it stinks. It's not nearly as bad as OP but I cleaned it up as well as I could but it stinks. Last night I tried to give a ride but it was just so nasty. The passenger was like it effin smells like somebody puked in here. Took a well deserved 1☆ another febreeze spent all day today with the doors open and a fan blowing through there full blast. And that's nothing compared to the nightmare OP is dealing with.

The thing is, it shouldn't cost the driver more than the passenger to have the passenger puke in the car. $150 only sounds like a lot to somebody who's never actually had to deal with it.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber would NOT compromise on the $150 max after several attempts today (Sunday). I'll be at the dealership in the morning getting a quote and then a professional car wash with detail shop for quotes on the correct repair and cleaning cost.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't the end of me Uber'ing, but I'm not going to continue "partnering" with a company that won't protect our property from damage like this.
> 
> ...


That's so frigging disgusting. So sorry that shit happened to you.


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

toyotarola said:


> I'm very curious what you come up with. I wrapped my entire bench seat in HDX 6 mil plastic under seat covers after multiple incidents. It's somewhat diaper-ey sounding but acceptable to pax, they laugh knowingly.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-10-ft-x-25-ft-Clear-6-mil-Plastic-Sheeting-RSHD610-25C/204711657


LOL now that's hilarious!!


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I had one the other night.
> View attachment 67029
> View attachment 67030
> 
> ...


Oh man that is not cool at all. So I take it the pax (not sure what stands for but assuming it's the rider) didn't order to pay cleanup? Do they ever?


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I know, I use this Rocco & Roxie. It has 3,900 reviews on Amazon aveage is 4.5, highest rated enzyme stain & odor eliminator available.
> View attachment 66326


Only 4.5? They're falling behind the local standard and may be at risk of deactivation.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> _We cannot provide additional reimbursement._


What annoys me about Uber is that they substitute "cannot" for "will not". What they mean is, "We understand that $150 does not compensate you fully, but we will not pay you any more".

Of course they _can_ pay for the full damages - it's a $60 bilion plus firm. It's just a case of a greedy company preferring for it to have a few extra dollars rather than the driver being compensated enough to fix his car. Disgusting behavior; even more than disgusting than the vomit that caused the damage.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I haven't had a sick uber rider yet. I have had my sick dog make A smelly mess before. Cover the area with regular vinegar, then pour baking soda on top of the vinegar. Let it sit overnight, vacuum it all up. No more smell. PAX SHOULD be sued for last wages putting the car out of service.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Pinkubergirl said:


> Oh man that is not cool at all. So I take it the pax (not sure what stands for but assuming it's the rider) didn't order to pay cleanup? Do they ever?


PAX is taxi short hand for passenger(s)
When this happens you must immediately go off line and take as many pictures as possible. Try to get info from the PAX, unfortunately these guys were quiet and jumped out as soon as we got to the apartment complex. I typically check the back seat for lost items before leaving, and the smell hit me.
Per Uber's terrible policy the driver *MUST HAVE PHOTOS! *It's a bad rookie mistake to clean up first, no pictures, no compensation. Select in the Uber app you had trouble with the ride and request a cleaning fee. Submit a statement, 3 pictures, and confirm the PAX name. Uber will respond in a couple hours at most, they do not ask the PAX follow up questions, and you'll get a cleaning fee payment UP TO $150, no more!
Don't consider this free money, lots of drivers think this is "fun" or "easy", it's not either. This is biohazard waste cleaning of bodily fluids, wear protection and invest the payment into proper cleaning supplies or professional cleaning. Typically $150 is enough to purchase the right cleaning supplies. But sometimes like mine, it doesn't pay enough to have a shop remove the interior clean and replace parts.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

mattadams said:


> Maybe I'm the odd one here... but I think $150 should be more than enough to clean that mess up. Heck that's enough to go out and buy a decent carpet shampooer that you could use for all future vomit projects.
> It might not be enough to have a "professional" do the cleaning, but I do all my own car washes and cleanings and vehicle maintenance, and would estimate that I could have that thing cleaned up in an hour, or likely less... probably use a few rags, which I could re-wash, and a few bucks worth of cleaning products... unless I had to whip out the portable carpet shampooer, which I already own, in which case, add a few bucks. It's gross, but not like you have to burn your car to the ground for it.
> 
> Years ago, I threw up in a friends car. Yup, drinking, LOL. I obviously felt bad, and I went over the next day and I spent a good hour or two... even without a good carpet shampooer... detailing the inside of his car, and you could never tell that it had even happened. At that rate, I'd be making about $75/hour to clean up vomit even if it took 2 hours. Totally worth it .
> ...


Yes you're odd if you think cleaning up biohazard human bodily fluids is easy or fun. It was probably easier when cleaning up your own puke in a friend's car. And I doubt you removed all the rear interior panels and seat. Try it again with a drunk stranger you pickup at a bar.

Physically cleaning isn't good enough! You have to deodorize and sanitize the area from contamination. Just because it "looks" clean doesn't matter, I've worked around hospitals for decades it must be done properly with protection, this isn't free $150 to clean up a spilled drink at a restaurant floor. You should never get your "hands dirty"  take it more seriously, wear protection, sanitize, etc.

The first night after it happened I went through about 30 pairs of gloves, changing them as they became infected. Used about 70 sanitizing wipes, and that just got me home. The next day it was evident there was vomit under the rear interior panels and seat. I have back problems and can't tear apart my own vehicle even though I know how and I was good at it. So sorry some of us have handicaps, but the $150 didn't cover the cleaning.

My estimation
$40 my supplies after the incident that night.
Over $400 they wanted to clean the biohazard and replace the styrofoam seat cushion that absorbed it (can't get that out, the smell will return in the summer heat)
$150 to recover the carpet with vinyl flooring in the future.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

OneDay said:


> I learned the even harder away, when I first started and someone threw up all over my vehicle, I cleaned the mess up immediately and let Uber know. BUT BECAUSE I DIDN'T HAVE PHOTOS, THEY DIDN'T REIMBURSE ME. The rider told me to have Uber contact them and they would gladly pay, but UBER REFUSED TO CONTACT THE RIDER.


Sorry, that's so frustrating. Why I have a dash camera now, I too lost my first cleaning fee because Uber doesn't explain the unpublished policy to drivers. No I have everything recorded. Sorry you got screwed by Uber 


Yam Digger said:


> I feel your pain. In future, I would advise that if a pax looks like he's wasted, don't drive on the highway. And carefully monitor the pax as well. I'll tell a pax if they look wasted to put their head out the window and vomit if the can't hold it till I pull over. Much easier to power-wash the outside of the door than shampoo upholstery. Don't be concerned about pissing them off by saying this. Your upholstery is worth more than any stupid rating. If you see pax staggering to your car or worse, being carried to your car by their friends, lock your doors and drive off then cancel. That is what happens when Uber is unwilling to pay properly..


They walked to the car and got in fine, and they left without any drama. You can see in the video he vomits silently and his friend watches in horror then pretends it didn't happen, just keeps texting.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> This thread is epic. Now with video footage!
> 
> I had a puker a while back. She was celebrating her 21st birthday, of course. She was actually a champ, and her girlfriend coached her perfectly. She says to her, "Just swallow it, just swallow it..."
> 
> I was able to get over to a grassy knoll and she made it. I was so proud of her.


Just swallow it. *LOL*
That made my day! 
If I hear any drama in the back, out comes the bags. Got 2 in the back and 1 next to me. So far I've always used the bag next to me, I'm faster at deployment that the passengers in the back! 100% containment, no mess.
$10.50 NON80328Z - Medline Emesis Bags,Blue https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AXNRDMW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *Puked in an Uber
> *
> Sounds like a great title for a punk song.


Or a country my wife left me and took my truck I'm wasted song.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes you're odd if you think cleaning up biohazard human bodily fluids is easy or fun. It was probably easier when cleaning up your own puke in a friend's car. And I doubt you removed all the rear interior panels and seat. Try it again with a drunk stranger you pickup at a bar.
> 
> Physically cleaning isn't good enough! You have to deodorize and sanitize the area from contamination. Just because it "looks" clean doesn't matter, I've worked around hospitals for decades it must be done properly with protection, this isn't free $150 to clean up a spilled drink at a restaurant floor. You should never get your "hands dirty"  take it more seriously, wear protection, sanitize, etc.
> 
> ...


You went through 30 pairs of gloves? What the heck were you doing? Have you ever cleaned up vomit before? Have you had a kid with a blow-out diaper? Holy crap (literally and figuratively).
If you don't like the possibility of people puking in your car... give up uber, or at least give up the late night shift, because you're clearly not going to cut it, and pretty much everyone who drives drunk people home is going to have a puke incident at some point.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

mattadams said:


> You went through 30 pairs of gloves? What the heck were you doing? Have you ever cleaned up vomit before? Have you had a kid with a blow-out diaper? Holy crap (literally and figuratively).
> If you don't like the possibility of people puking in your car... give up uber, or at least give up the late night shift, because you're clearly not going to cut it, and pretty much everyone who drives drunk people home is going to have a puke incident at some point.


Sure, I use precautions and hospital medical practices on strangers, and you want to compare your kids accidents. Keep dreaming, you wouldn't last 2 weeks in the ER night shift before getting sent for testing and termination for cross contamination of patients!
*Gloves are cheap, hepatitis is forever*


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

yeah I suppose you have a point... I digress .


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

My second weekend driving I had a puker.. Right at 12:45, right before the last call surge.. He seemed fine when he walked up to the car, but as soon as I pulled away from the curb, I heard the window roll down and I knew I was in trouble.. His GF was saying "out the window.. do it out the window". Puked almost the whole way to his destination. It was a short 10 minute ride. Dropped them off on a dark street.. Went up the road a ways to a gas station to asses the damage.. The outside of the car was covered. Inside, some on the door panel and a couple small chunks on the seat. Looked at the help menu and saw the cleaning stuff. Filled out the form, submitted pictures, and went in to the gas station to see if they had any clorox wipes. By the time I got back out to my car, they had already credited my account $80 because most of it was outside the car. I just decided to call it a night, as it would take me a half an hour or more to clean up and the last call surge would be gone before I could get back out. Went home, sprayed the car down with the hose and wiped down the door panel with clorox wipes. I now carry emesis bags and make sure I'm aware of people's state before they get in the car. If they are obviously very inebriated, I hand them a bag and tell them to hold on to it just in case. Had a couple other close calls, but no other pukers since. I've been driving Select on the weekends and the clientele seems to handle their liquor a little better.


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like they had Moons over My Hammy from Danny's. What you guys think? Kinda looks like processed cheese... 

Btw I hate when they stick their heads out the window and get it inside the window crack and door. Then the wind dries it up blah blah... Why didn't you just open the damn door? I swear I pick up the classiest ogres.


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

If we are so disrespected as drivers from the company standpoint and the rider stand point why don't we do something about it, if our cars aren't protected let's make it possible in the future, if they aren't going to inform the drivers let's make it possible, I have read hundreds of complaints on here and no one is doing anything about it. Without us they don't have a company if we stand together we can make these simple factors come true. It's not a big deal to have out possessions even our lives protected. If I am injured in any way I'll tell you this uber will be sending me more than a I hope you get well email


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

I picked up a guy late night from a house party. He didn't say off my alarms until after he got in the car and we started rolling.
"I'm really drunk so if I ask you to pull over, I promise to get it all out of the car."
I sigh OK

Not a quarter mile later he says pull over. We're in front of another house and it's dark and he's puking all over their driveway, while sitting on the edge of my van's door. As soon as he stands up outside I drive away and leave him in the dark with his pile of puke. No looking back. I ended the trip and request a refund. Because I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

OnTheLoose said:


> Btw I hate when they stick their heads out the window and get it inside the window crack and door. Then the wind dries it up blah blah... Why didn't you just open the damn door? I swear I pick up the classiest ogres.


That's why I always use the medical vomit bags, maximum containment. I don't want the door pulled apart next!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Xoxojaredxoxo said:


> If we are so disrespected as drivers from the company standpoint and the rider stand point why don't we do something about it, if our cars aren't protected let's make it possible in the future, if they aren't going to inform the drivers let's make it possible, I have read hundreds of complaints on here and no one is doing anything about it. Without us they don't have a company if we stand together we can make these simple factors come true. It's not a big deal to have out possessions even our lives protected. If I am injured in any way I'll tell you this uber will be sending me more than a I hope you get well email


Good luck fighting a multi billion dollar company with Washington Lobbyist. We're just peasants to them!


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Good luck fighting a multi billion dollar company with Washington Lobbyist. We're just peasants to them!


Hey I am curious, did you install night time lights for the back seats?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

sadboy said:


> Hey I am curious, did you install night time lights for the back seats?


Yes, there are no good cameras that captures the rear seats. Even the expensive cameras don't have enough IR lighting, so I added a red LED light bar to the rear headliner.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/led-mood-lighting.101739/


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber would NOT compromise on the $150 max after several attempts today (Sunday). I'll be at the dealership in the morning getting a quote and then a professional car wash with detail shop for quotes on the correct repair and cleaning cost.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't the end of me Uber'ing, but I'm not going to continue "partnering" with a company that won't protect our property from damage like this.
> 
> ...


FARC UBER. You're a contractor they can't limit how much damages you are paid


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXploited said:


> FARC UBER. You're a contractor they can't limit how much damages you are paid


Welcome to our fight out of poverty. NO driver has gotten paid over $150 in months for cleanup, no matter how bad the damage. And I don't think Uber has ever paid for dents caused by PAX luggage, which is why some drivers load it, reduce risk of scratches and dents. *If anyone has got paid more speak up let us know?*
Personally I have a back injury and hopefully just a temporary handicap, so I can't do all that young strong bodied stuff I used to (like removing the back seat & panels for cleaning). So be careful out there, employers are always quick to drop an employee and replace them with a cheaper new hire.
Uber has done the same thing 16ish months ago, drivers back then got 80% of their fares. Then Uber changed it to 75% plus higher fees, and are now waiting or trying to deactivate all the senior drivers still making 80%. And they'll lower rates again this is winter trying to get ride of senior drivers and replace them with new drivers that don't know about Uber's pay history. Used to be $3.00+ a mile back in the days 2012ish, now in 2016 Uber paid 0.30¢ a mile in Detroit and the cuts will spread, new drivers don't know any better. We are disposable commodities!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uber_(company)#Criticism


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Welcome to our fight out of poverty. NO driver has gotten paid over $150 in months for cleanup, no matter how bad the damage. And I don't think Uber has ever paid for dents caused by PAX luggage, which is why some drivers load it, reduce risk of scratches and dents. *If anyone has got paid more speak up let us know?*
> Personally I have a back injury and hopefully just a temporary handicap, so I can't do all that young strong bodied stuff I used to (like removing the back seat & panels for cleaning). So be careful out there, employers are always quick to drop an employee and replace them with a cheaper new hire.
> Uber has done the same thing 16ish months ago, drivers back then got 80% of their fares. Then Uber changed it to 75% plus higher fees, and are now waiting or trying to deactivate all the senior drivers still making 80%. And they'll lower rates again this is winter trying to get ride of senior drivers and replace them with new drivers that don't know about Uber's pay history. Used to be $3.00+ a mile back in the days 2012ish, now in 2016 Uber paid 0.30¢ a mile in Detroit and the cuts will spread, new drivers don't know any better. We are disposable commodities!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uber_(company)#Criticism


I was paid more than $150 once but it wasn't for cleaning. A passenger broke something and Uber told me it was 'general wear and tear'. After a month of complaining they only agreed to pay half. They also made me sign a contract that I could never disclose the matter to anyone and cannot discuss. I was also forced to say that I'll never claim the other half of the money. 
Being me, I didn't honour that agreement and 7 months later and after much stress they agreed to pay the balance so I could get my car fixed.

Terrible experience should not happen to anyone. Uber is a massive joke.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Just swallow it. *LOL*
> That made my day!
> If I hear any drama in the back, out comes the bags. Got 2 in the back and 1 next to me. So far I've always used the bag next to me, I'm faster at deployment that the passengers in the back! 100% containment, no mess.
> $10.50 NON80328Z - Medline Emesis Bags,Blue https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AXNRDMW/?tag=ubne0c-20
> View attachment 67060


I tell everyone after 10 pm or if they look even a BIT tipsy that I have vomit bags and it will cost them at least $200 for vomit (yes I lie).

If they are insulted I explain the few people who did vomit in my car did not appear drunk, and that I'm a little paranoid but better safe than sorry. I also point out that by telling everyone ahead of time it is better for THEM, because that's the reason that my car is one of the few Ubers working at night that has NOT had vomit on the seats, since everyone so far has used the bags (true). So they can rest assyred, they are NOT sitting on previously vomited on seats.

If it's a group, and one person is more drunk than the others it's usually NOT the person who ordered the ride, and the person who did will generally try to make sure they don't pay for their friend's vomit. So they'll hold the bag, etc.

If someone is falling over drunk I don't pick them up in the first place. I used to do the "take my friend home" drives but unless it's a huge surge, no more. Last one I DID do was 20 miles at 4.3 before the January rate cuts and I made her hold a bag the entire time. I explained to her friend if there was any vomit it would cost her and the friend told the drunk girl she "damn well better not get sick in the Uber!" Lol


----------



## Mark Gutierrez (Oct 3, 2016)

Of course the night I get my first puker this thread ends up featured on the home page.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mark Gutierrez said:


> Of course the night I get my first puker this thread ends up featured on the home page.


Hopefully you took pictures and Uber compensated you enough for the cleaning and/or damages?


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Here's the video, he never asked for assistance, and his friend watched and pretended it never happened.


That video quality is great! What camera do you use? And do you keep your interior lights on?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

quicklyd said:


> That video quality is great! What camera do you use? And do you keep your interior lights on?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/ausdom-ad282-dash-camera-review.76253/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/led-mood-lighting.101739/


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber would NOT compromise on the $150 max after several attempts today (Sunday). I'll be at the dealership in the morning getting a quote and then a professional car wash with detail shop for quotes on the correct repair and cleaning cost.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't the end of me Uber'ing, but I'm not going to continue "partnering" with a company that won't protect our property from damage like this.


You, as a partner, have a certain responsibility here too.

If someone is too drunk to ride in your car, you just have to refuse them, tell them "tuff stuff".

This will reduce the number of pukers by 99%.

During my 4 years driving Yellow Cab at night, just 1 puker- a chemo patient accompanied by his wife who I drove to Mercy Hospital.


----------



## Mark Gutierrez (Oct 3, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You, as a partner, have a certain responsibility here too.
> 
> If someone is too drunk to ride in your car, you just have to refuse them, tell them "tuff stuff".
> 
> ...


Yes, but in NYC that counts as refusing a fare which is illegal. You can't refuse a fare just because they're drunk. They have to be interfering with your driving in someway or you can kick them out after they throw up in your car.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Effing alcohol lol.... Stupid effing drug that it is.....
Ive never smoked too much weed then puked my guts out. Never got a ripping hangover from it either.....

Alcohol is the drug of choice for losers everywhere.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

That sux's man. Uber truly only cares about Uber.


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Good luck fighting a multi billion dollar company with Washington Lobbyist. We're just peasants to them!


Since they are a multi billion dollar company they have more to lose


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Precisely why I don't pick up drunks


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Tough choice - ether you become an submissive uber beach, a puke wiper, and people treat you like a slave or find a real job. Choice is yours. By the way do you still driving ?


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> When ANY type of body fluid goes into my car I say "this creates a biohazard condition and knocks me out of service for the night that will be $250 extra on top of fare".....if they refuse police are contacted and they pay or get arrested....for theft by deceit and damage to personal property and creating a biohazard....most pay. After 12 years only happen 3 times and 2 paid 1 got arrested for refusal....went to court just to see what would happen......2 years behind bars...and he got out that early after he paid me


Most people don't carry that kind of cash. Lol, I doubt mist have it in their bank accounts. How do you get it out of them & have any complained to Uber?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber would NOT compromise on the $150 max after several attempts today (Sunday). I'll be at the dealership in the morning getting a quote and then a professional car wash with detail shop for quotes on the correct repair and cleaning cost.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't the end of me Uber'ing, but I'm not going to continue "partnering" with a company that won't protect our property from damage like this.
> 
> ...


Tweet that shit out. Take pics of the responses and tweet that out too. But release the videos in pics and threaten to release the full video unless you're properly compensated. Make sure good ole Teavis is personally tweeted.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mean_Judge said:


> Tough choice - ether you become an submissive uber beach, a puke wiper, and people treat you like a slave or find a real job. Choice is yours. By the way do you still driving ?


Me? only part time, maybe 2 days a month to try making ends meet, not enough to pay the bills.
But I haven't gone out since this cost me money, which breaks the first rule.
My best bet is to write this off my "business" taxes because we're all "partners" and get 1099's


toyotarola said:


> I'm very curious what you come up with. I wrapped my entire bench seat in HDX 6 mil plastic under seat covers after multiple incidents. It's somewhat diaper-ey sounding but acceptable to PAX, they laugh knowingly.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-10-ft-x-25-ft-Clear-6-mil-Plastic-Sheeting-RSHD610-25C/204711657


It's going to be $60 + labor to have the rear carpet covered with outdoor marine grade vinyl.
They'll overlap it under the trim and seat so anything back there will flow in the the rear WeatherTech floor mat


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Scruffy one said:


> Most people don't carry that kind of cash. Lol, I doubt mist have it in their bank accounts. How do you get it out of them & have any complained to Uber?


Not an Uber driver so I don't care if anyone complains and like I said in my post happen 3 times 2 paid 1 went to jail until he paid me when he refused


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> It's okay to laugh at them, they just sit there and let the puke flow over their body. No attempt to ask for help, and his jerk friend watched him do it and never warned me, asked to help his friend, or tell me there is a mess in the back seat. Both ran away like dogs, waiting for me to notice the smell


what type of dashcam do u have


----------



## Pardalian (Dec 2, 2015)

lol


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber's response admitting $150 isn't enough, but too bad for driver
> 
> _"FARE ADJUSTMENT: REQUEST A CLEANING FEE
> 
> ...


That bs thats like them saying the average cost of vehicle repairs after a crash is X so it doesnt mater that your crash is worse so so we are only paying Y.

I would write back and tell them thepax threw up three times so you need three times the amount


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

I agree, lawsuits with this company building up fast. This company rose really fast and it's gonna fall just as fast


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A reason I don't drive past a certain hour.


Thought I was safe from puking customers too because I didn't drive those hours . WRONG ! Sunday morning pickup 9 am . He was looking a little rough when I picked him up . Next thing I know he leaning out the back window puking . At least it all went outside . He gave me $20 to wash my car . Lesson learned .


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

I post this often, windex and carwash vacuums are your friend,
Windex is an under appreciated cleaning product, it stops stains from setting and stink from clinging, soak the spot, vacuum it up.
You will be amazed


Jerrie C said:


> Thought I was safe from puking customers too because I didn't drive those hours . WRONG ! Sunday morning pickup 9 am . He was looking a little rough when I picked him up . Next thing I know he leaning out the back window puking . At least it all went outside . He gave me $20 to wash my car . Lesson learned .


F $20 photos and puke report to uber, think lost time, cost of car wash, lost trips, and hassle of dealing with puke


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> I post this often, windex and carwash vacuums are your friend,
> Windex is an under appreciated cleaning product, it stops stains from setting and stink from clinging, soak the spot, vacuum it up.
> You will be amazed
> 
> F $20 photos and puke report to uber, think lost time, cost of car wash, lost trips, and hassle of dealing with puke


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

Yea I know , should have filed a report . He apologized , felt bad . Said the $20 was to wash the car . Nothing was inside . My favorite car wash only charges $17 and they hand wash and vacuum too . I did let Uber know that he puked all over the outside of my car . It really wouldn't photo well , I tried . It was mostly liquid . Let them know that he paid for a wash but he was definitely a rated 1 pax .


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jerrie C said:


> Thought I was safe from puking customers too because I didn't drive those hours . WRONG ! Sunday morning pickup 9 am . He was looking a little rough when I picked him up . Next thing I know he leaning out the back window puking . At least it all went outside . He gave me $20 to wash my car . Lesson learned .


So, Kris Kristofferson is now planning to release "Sunday Morning Coming Up"?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tee hee said:


> what type of dashcam do u have


Camera model review link on previous page


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

First the floor was covered under the front seats in case something goes over the front lip of the rear floor mat


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Then they made this aluminum reinforcement and mounting _*thing *_to go in the floor mat


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Lastly the vinyl was attached to the rear mat and pulled under the seat and trim. not the best work, but good enough for $0.80 a mile


























I should probably wash the floor mat now, and maybe get a better picture without the baby seat, but I wanted to go home and lay down.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> $150 isn't enough for this, I'll be getting quotes for it running under the seat and a professional cleaning!


The most disturbing part of your post is that this is "the worst", implying there have been at least a couple of other pukers in your private car.

If you can't determine by eye sight and smell who is Too Drunk to Ride, maybe investing in a breathalyzer might be a good idea, and get a reading on the passengers before they get in your car.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

It's very disturbing that today's society or young drinkers alcoholics treat the whole rideshare platform as a don't worry now excuse to get plastered to this point, every single time I have even the slightest inclination they are heavily intoxicated I drive off before they get in, I have used every excuse in the book even after they get in (family emergency, whatever) to get them out. Rideshare was not invented so drunks can go get more drunk, I hope more of you decide not to put up with this crap.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I had the vinyl replaced with layered floor mats that snap onto the WeatherTech base mat. I think the protection is better, and the color matches better than the light gray. Nut outdoor marine vinyl only comes in maybe a dozen colors.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The most disturbing part of your post is that this is "the worst", implying there have been at least a couple of other pukers in your private car.
> 
> If you can't determine by eye sight and smell who is Too Drunk to Ride, maybe investing in a breathalyzer might be a good idea, and get a reading on the passengers before they get in your car.


The ONLY money to be made here is college bar nights, our air port is so bad there is a full size charter bus that drives to Detroit scheduled every hour, and there isn't any Surge during the day. I'm not driving for $3.00 a trip! If a driver can't handle drunk college students, then ride sharing isn't for them in my area. Here is another student I drove back to her dorm Oct 28th just past midnight, then called her an Ambulance when she became too drunk to walk, and the dorm staff were not letting her into the building. She was okay to walk to my car, but her stomach kept processing the liquor, and her BAC kept climbing.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Can we sue the rider for the clean up cost ?


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Ogbootsy said:


> Can we sue the driver for the clean up cost ?


Assuming you mean rider. You would first have the have the riders whole name in which case the easiest way to get that would be to have the police there to write it down or others wise you would be stuck bringing Uber to court to gain the riders name because they wont just give it to you without a court order.


----------



## Jennifer T (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a waterproof seat cover over the backseat primarily for my dog. It has holes for the seat belts, and an embedded "fresh scent." I'm 99% sure it would not have helped in that situation though.

As a parent, I've grown accustomed to cleaning up my child's bodily fluids (she's 17 now, and learned to clean up after herself LONG ago) but I'm not keen on wiping up stranger vomit. Did that way too much when I was a bartender in my 20's. I can't tell you how many times I've cleaned vomit out of a urinal. 

Sorry, got nothing but commiseration.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ogbootsy said:


> Can we sue the driver for the clean up cost ?


If you're serious about Uber, your best option is to add it with mileage as a tax deduction. Any legal action against Uber or the rider is going to be a LOT of time, and the financial returns won't be worth the time invested.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> If you're serious about Uber, your best option is to add it with mileage as a tax deduction. Any legal action against Uber or the rider is going to be a LOT of time, and the financial returns won't be worth the time invested.


Small claims court should suffice or send it to Judge Judy.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've had maybe a dozen. Typically they keep it in the bag I provide, only twice have they vomited on themselves in silence like a dog. First time it went straight down his shirt and to the seat only. This PAX hole leaned over and got it to run down the side of the seat and under.
> 
> This is my preferred outcome
> View attachment 66308


I wonder if drivers stopped accepting the obviously way-too-drunk-likely-to-puke pax, Uber would be more reasonable in their cleaning fee structure.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Everyone take note of the obnoxious pompadour haircut. For every quarter inch of pomp increases the volume of puke. Let this be a warning to all youbee Newbies. You see a 3 inch pompadour like this lad has got, you need to cancel ASAP.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Here's the video, he never asked for assistance, and his friend watched and pretended it never happened.


Did you switch you rear dome lights w/ red LED or did you wire them up some other way? Do pax ever complain about having them on?

Thnx


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> Did you switch you rear dome lights w/ red LED or did you wire them up some other way? Do pax ever complain about having them on?
> 
> Thnx


It's always on.
They love it, party light, or selfie light
https://uberpeople.net/threads/led-mood-lighting.101739/


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

This is exactly why I head home at 13:30/1:0o
Beyond that they just get gross.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

SunnySonya said:


> This is exactly why I head home at 13:30/1:0o
> Beyond that they just get gross.


You'd never make money in our market. You'd get $5 trips every 45 minutes, and rarely tips. Unless you're willing to work hard, try fast-food or pan handling to earn money.


----------

